# Schooling cichlids



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Are there any type of small schooling cichlids or some other kind of fish that can be put with them? Just wandering.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't think there are any schooling cichlids that go with the fish in question. As far as schooling fish, maybe tiger barbs.


----------

